
Twitter is shutting down Vine - kposehn
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/27/twitter-is-shutting-down-vine/
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

